# Looking for a gym in Hamilton area.



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking to join a new gym within this area and was wondering if any of you could recommend some places. The obvious places I looked so far is Esporta & Water Palace. The water palace gym is rubbish in my opinion and although the Esporta gym is good Id like to avoid paying the expensive membership.

Ive tried googling for gyms in this area but cant seem to find that many.

If anyone has any recommedations let me know so I can check them out.

Thanks.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

wishaw gym? if its the same hamilton im thinking of anyway :lol:


----------



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> wishaw gym? if its the same hamilton im thinking of anyway :lol:


Yup, the very one.

Just took a look at the website, doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Im sure that Jason Who was in big bro years ago has a gym in hamilton?

How far you willing to travel? Theres one in new stevenson i think, cant remember the name it always totally slips my mind lol Or theres a few in EK aswell...?

Or livingwell Bellshill  ha


----------



## ptammaro_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> Im sure that Jason Who was in big bro years ago has a gym in hamilton?
> 
> How far you willing to travel? Theres one in new stevenson i think, cant remember the name it always totally slips my mind lol Or theres a few in EK aswell...?
> 
> Or livingwell Bellshill  ha


Yeah I know he has a gym in these parts, no idea what its called though.

Id preferably like something not too far away otherwise Ill start finding excuses not to go.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Iv been to wishaw gym a few times it's not bad and not that pricey. Just prepare for bicep boys if you do go tho :lol:


----------



## exellented (Oct 29, 2008)

really depends on how far you can travel ? thers a good old school gym up the clydeside at rosebank :thumb: , the council gym at blantyre pool has just been refurbed with new equipment (ment to have lots of hammer strength gear) and the supplement shop in quarry street had a new gym adventised in the window might be worth a look :confused1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Exellented kinda has covered most of the decent ones there mate.

There's also Bobby's in Motherwell which is aright.

The one in New Stevenson Stephy mentioned is ran by a natty pro so I assume its good, I keep meaning to get over to check it out myself.

Damocles, does Warren still run the gym at the college?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Wish i still stayed up there as there's no gyms here atoll. Iv still got all my family there and my uncle owns a gym in newmains called rivals it's a kickboxing club.


----------



## cassano (Jan 13, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Exellented kinda has covered most of the decent ones there mate.
> 
> There's also Bobby's in Motherwell which is aright.
> 
> ...


thats mick battersby's gym in new stevenson. its kinda busy between 5-7 and open till 8 or 8.30 i think. the guys in there are always helpful, they will gladly help you with your workout or diet and you can get your bodyfat taken.

also sell loads of supplements and protein bars which is handy if you leave home without taking your own.


----------

